# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Obrigado, João Ribeiro

## João M Monteiro

Gostei tanto das fotografias do João, que fiz esta brincadeira com elas.
A comemorar o "nascimento" do meu aquário, quer fez agora 9 meses.
Espero que gostem

http://www.reefforum.net/anexos/PhotoAlbum_peq.pps

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde
Está muito bonito, parabéns :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo: . Excelente ideia de fazer o slide show.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Rui Damião

O João é o maior que fotos :SbOk:  
o slide está muito fixe tambem

----------

